# Do you mind what kind of screen glass is used for your smartphone?



## NirmalKartha92916 (Dec 1, 2014)

With smartphone screens becoming larger, the quality of glass in terms of damage resistance and touch response is increasingly being talked about. How important is this factor when evaluating a smartphone purchase decision?

I'm planning on buying a new phone but I've never really thought about the purchase, from the screen glass perspective. What do you guys think?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 1, 2014)

The glass used should be hard enough to not get scratched by keys, coins, fingernails etc. For me, a phone with Gorilla Glass 3 or equivalent is a priority because I don't use screen protectors as they make the screen look ugly. Most good OEMs are using quality glass in every segment of phones they make and not just the flagships.

Above 5.0" screen phones are a total no to me. If I can't operate it single handedly, I won't like buying it.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

nope. Whatever is on the iPhone.


----------



## seamon (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes.
I only buy transparent glass.
If the glass is opaque, I don't buy the cell phone.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2014)

I only see one thing when buying a smartphone. Gorilla Glass. Apart from that I really don't care about the glass being used. 
One important thing to consider is the kind of screen not just the glass. So the competition is between LCD and Amoled. Later being my choice since I have bought Moto X.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 1, 2014)

Dragontrail is cool too. Some of the super tough Xperia products have that.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 1, 2014)

I prefer a OGS Display. They are pretty smooth.
As far as protection is concerned , I don't really care. I use a screen-guard and damn good cover.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 1, 2014)

I only see GG. Plus I always have a screen guard on all the time on my devices.


----------



## Vyom (Dec 1, 2014)

"Phone ho ya Physical Relation,
Always use Protection". 

Just made it up.


----------



## UndercoveredKnight8492 (Dec 8, 2014)

To me, I have an OGS  and I think it's total ****, better use phones with gg or dragon trail


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 8, 2014)

Doesn't matter much. I'd say go for GG3. 

BTW why sticky? abuse of power 

- - - Updated - - -

Current gen dragontail and GG3 have no noticeable difference at all.

- - - Updated - - -

iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 Plus Screens Get Easily Scratched, Complain Users | NDTV Gadgets

*discussions.apple.com/thread/6555765?tstart=0


----------



## win32.tr0jan (Dec 9, 2014)

Anything that is scratch-resistant and doesn't hinder the display quality is good enough for me.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 9, 2014)

ankush28 said:


> Current gen dragontail and GG3 have no noticeable difference at all.



yep no noticeable difference, vicker's (hardness) rating on GG is more but Dragontrail can handle shear stress better


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 9, 2014)

Manufacturers make this decision, what can we do about it, what if I want to have aftermarket protective glass.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 9, 2014)

GG3 is the standard norm for nearly all android phones (proper manufacturers).. it doesnt even require any screenguards
PS : Why is  this sticky ? Is this gonna be posted on digit mag ?


----------



## HBK007 (Dec 9, 2014)

GG3 ftw and if we are also talking about the type of panels then AMOLED works the best for me.....

PS: [MENTION=248727]seamon[/MENTION] Man seriously, you owned that guy.....


----------



## seamon (Dec 9, 2014)

what where wherein wherefore?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 9, 2014)

seamon said:


> Yes.
> I only buy transparent glass.
> If the glass is opaque, I don't buy the cell phone.



Here


----------



## tomwilling (Dec 10, 2014)

NirmalKartha92916 said:


> With smartphone screens becoming larger, the quality of glass in terms of damage resistance and touch response is increasingly being talked about. How important is this factor when evaluating a smartphone purchase decision?
> 
> I'm planning on buying a new phone but I've never really thought about the purchase, from the screen glass perspective. What do you guys think?




Hello friends, i think need screen glass for damage protection. Nowadays various types of screen glasses are available.


----------



## ankush28 (Dec 10, 2014)

tomwilling said:


> Hello friends, i think need screen glass for damage protection. Nowadays various types of screen glasses are available.



You mean tempered glass screen protector? 
I don't understand logic - _Driving without helmets is cool... adding huge hard plastic case and tempered glass to phone? why? because its costly re!_


----------



## hdknitro (Dec 14, 2014)

Ya but, if somebody wants protection, it is available at a price

- - - Updated - - -

Yes but, if somebody needs protection it is an option


----------



## alina (Feb 10, 2015)

Yes i will mind ....It is very important for me .....
OGS is good one 
I always have screen guard and cover to phone.


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2015)

What kind of glass do normal touch screen phones( like Samsung galaxy grand, grand 2 etc) have?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> What kind of glass do normal touch screen phones( like Samsung galaxy grand, grand 2 etc) have?



one which will get damaged pretty badly if scratched with knife or screwdriver or even with normal usage


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> What kind of glass do normal touch screen phones( like Samsung galaxy grand, grand 2 etc) have?



everything mostly has Corning's Gorilla Glass. If not that then Asahi's Dragotrail. There is nothing else, AFAIK, no "normal glass".


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> one which will get damaged pretty badly if scratched with knife or screwdriver or even with normal usage



even gorilla glass is rumored to get scratched when its subjected to a few bumps and shocks-so its usp of being scratch resistant and durable doesn't seem to be true afterall.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> even gorilla glass is rumored to get scratched when its subjected to a few bumps and shocks-so its usp of being scratch resistant doesn't seem to be true afterall.



I've tried to scratch my phone's both front and back glasses with coins, keys, knife and a screwdriver but both sides are good as knew (phone will be a year old on 15th Feb).


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 12, 2015)

Anorion said:


> everything mostly has Corning's Gorilla Glass. If not that then Asahi's Dragotrail. There is nothing else, AFAIK, no "normal glass".



i see,but according to wikipedia,dragotrail is commonly found only in certain high-end phones like xperia z1,z3 etc.I was wondering what kind of glass is generally used for mid range or low-end touch screen phones which dont have all the bells and whistles of their hi-end counterparts.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> I've tried to scratch my phone's both front and back glasses with coins, keys, knife and a screwdriver but both sides are good as knew (phone will be a year old on 15th Feb).


So you deliberately tried to get your scratch your phone?!You must be very courageous-the very thought of accidentally damaging the screens of my android phones makes my heart stop with trepidation as a screen-replacement usually costs a small fortune,and i being a poor chap can't really afford it 

What phone do you have btw?


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i see,but according to wikipedia,dragotrail is commonly found only in certain high-end phones like xperia z1,z3 etc.I was wondering what kind of glass is generally used for mid range or low-end touch screen phones which dont have all the bells and whistles of their hi-end counterparts.


xperia active had it, which was mid range. Believe some of the low end models by Indian brands also have Dragontrail. Generally, it is likely to be Gorilla Glass.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> i see,but according to wikipedia,dragotrail is commonly found only in certain high-end phones like xperia z1,z3 etc.I was wondering what kind of glass is generally used for mid range or low-end touch screen phones which dont have all the bells and whistles of their hi-end counterparts.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



If the OEM doesn't mentions any type to protective glass, its better to assume they have normal glass and not Dragontrail Glass. And thus, those phones should be avoided IMO. 

Just look at Redmi 1s or Moto E. Though they don't have the top end hardware, they do have the protective glass which lazy and crappy OEMs like samdung don't mention (or rather use) even in their mid rangers. 

I'm not rich either, I just saw some YT videos, got to know about the hardness of different materials before trying that out on my LG Optimus G E970.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2015)

There is no "normal glass" used on smart phones. For tests, Corning and Asahi compare their smart phone glasses to Soda-lime glass, which is the "normal glass", only it is not used on any smart phones.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 12, 2015)

Anorion said:


> There is no "normal glass" used on smart phones. For tests, Corning and Asahi compare their smart phone glasses to Soda-lime glass, which is the "normal glass", *only it is not used on any smart phones*.



Umm...
Asus Zenfone 4 A400CXG(White, with 8 GB, with Soda Lime Glass)

Atleast Asus had the courtesy to mention it unlike major OEM's.


----------



## Anorion (Feb 12, 2015)

^Lol. Flipkart is funny. It's Gorilla Glass only. 
Phones - ZenFone 4 (A400CG) - ASUS


----------



## $hadow (Feb 13, 2015)

Another weird fk specs listing


----------



## Anorion (Feb 24, 2015)

Found one glass for smartphones that is not from Asahi or Corning, it is Schott's Xensation
Xensation® Aluminosilicate Touch Screen Glass | SCHOTT AG
now anyone know any device that uses it?


----------



## stackiq (Mar 9, 2015)

I think a amoled display with Gorilla Glass 3 is best for everything, because in direct sunlight lcd screens are very bad and for scratch gorilla glass.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

You need protection even if you have gorilla glass 3...
my friend's nexus 5 got scratches on his gorilla glass screen...
he buys scratch-guard from some stupid store, and before applying scratch-guard "he" used some kind of liquid and gently rubbed allover screen... and after few months when friends scratch guard got damaged... then slowly scratches were coming on screen, where "he" dropped few drops of that liquid...
that liquid "lens cleaning" removed protection from that portion of screen... And replacement of that screen cost him around 8K... 

Talking about Nexus 5...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> You need protection even if you have gorilla glass 3...
> my friend's nexus 5 got scratches on his gorilla glass screen...
> he buys scratch-guard from some stupid store, and before applying scratch-guard "he" used some kind of liquid and gently rubbed allover screen... and after few months when friends scratch guard got damaged... then slowly scratches were coming on screen, where "he" dropped few drops of that liquid...
> that liquid "lens cleaning" removed protection from that portion of screen... And replacement of that screen cost him around 8K...
> ...



My LG Optimus G E970 (14 months old) has scratch free both front and back glasses without using scratch guard. Only using TPU case as the phone tends to slip-off without it.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> My LG Optimus G E970 (14 months old) has scratch free both front and back glasses without using scratch guard. Only using TPU case as the phone tends to slip-off without it.



oh great...
TPU case?
can you suggest me some good TPU case for my nexus 5?
front and back case??? both available??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 15, 2015)

amit.tiger12 said:


> oh great...
> TPU case?
> can you suggest me some good TPU case for my nexus 5?
> front and back case??? both available??



TPU case is for the back only. 

Nobody would be able to use the phone with a front TPU case. 

I've read Diztronic, Amzer and the likes are good. Search in amazon or ebay for similar priced ones. *DON'T* buy _cheap_ silicone ones.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 15, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> TPU case is for the back only.
> 
> Nobody would be able to use the phone with a front TPU case.
> 
> I've read Diztronic, Amzer and the likes are good. Search in amazon or ebay for similar priced ones. *DON'T* buy _cheap_ silicone ones.



ohh.. 
k..
You can check this for TPU case front and back...
Samsung Galaxy S2 i9100 (White) Complete Front & Back Tpu Jelly Rubber Gel Skin Case Cover: Amazon.co.uk: Lighting 

thanks for suggestion..
Is google's official back case for N5, is TPU case??


----------



## beingGamer (Mar 15, 2015)

I have LG G2 and it has Gorilla glass 2.
Few people suggested me for Nexus 5 just because of GG3
But having migrated from Nokia n8 which had GG1 i guess, and it still has not a single scratch on it after 2.5 years of use, i had enough faith in GG2 itself


----------



## stackiq (Mar 24, 2015)

Is it was really gorilla glass 3, i think your friend got a duplicate one.


----------



## vidhi (Mar 25, 2015)

I advice to use the Gorilla glass for your smartphone and also Screen Protector..!
beacous in now days we are always with our smartphone whenever we go..!


----------



## madanforever4u (May 26, 2015)

In market some phones comes with gorilla glass but they are weak as china phones


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 5, 2015)

It always helps to have an extra protector/gg regardless of phone model.


----------



## begum21 (Jul 6, 2015)

They are pretty smooth.
As far as protection is concerned , I don't really care. I use a screen-guard and damn good cover.


----------



## BessyDella (Jul 7, 2015)

I am using 'Samsung S2 Plus' and I just put 1 protector which is in good quality and i am using from last 3 years but the protector is fine and i don't have any problem with that. But i listen that which is Samsung Galaxy S6 model Samsung put the gorilla glass as a screen protector and its looking good but its pretty costly right now i will try to buy this one after some time.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jul 10, 2015)

Yeah I would mind, at least now I would, when so many awfully built phones are there, thanks to OnePlus, Xiaomi, LG etc. But on the olden days who did care about all those? I remember playing catch catch with my N95 with my friend, it dropped through a full set of stairs, not a single scratch on the screen, some scuffs on the body, on the silver parts. Then there was INNOV8, i8510 I think, a tank. What glass did those phone use? Gorilla, or Dinosaur, or DragonGlass probably? Yeah the last one sounds about right.


----------



## priti9898 (Jul 15, 2015)

i have gorilla glass 3 ................!


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2015)

devil'sdouble said:


> Yeah I would mind, at least now I would, when so many awfully built phones are there, thanks to *OnePlus, Xiaomi, LG* etc. But on the olden days who did care about all those? I remember playing catch catch with my N95 with my friend, it dropped through a full set of stairs, not a single scratch on the screen, some scuffs on the body, on the silver parts. Then there was INNOV8, i8510 I think, a tank. What glass did those phone use? Gorilla, or Dinosaur, or DragonGlass probably? Yeah the last one sounds about right.



Those 3 have great build quality for the asking price. 
Don't forget the self cracking screen issue in Xperia Z series, the infamous bendgate of iphones and as usual terrible plastic bodies and same boring design of almost all samsung phones.


----------



## ZTR (Jul 15, 2015)

You people keep saying about the self cracking issue as if it happens to every other phone while in reality its a really really rare deal
My Z is a year old now and I haven't faced any such issues with it
And also if you are talking about self cracking then even Optimus G and Nexus 4 had that problem


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 15, 2015)

^My LGOG is doing good, 3 of my friend's N4 too. One of them has upgraded to OPO.


----------



## devil'sdouble (Jul 16, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Those 3 have great build quality for the asking price.
> Don't forget the self cracking screen issue in Xperia Z series, the infamous bendgate of iphones and as usual terrible plastic bodies and same boring design of almost all samsung phones.



No. You seem to have zero sense about build quality.

It's better to spend 20 rupees for something worthy than 5 rupees for nothing.

iPhone first generation and the last look almost same. LG G3 and G4 look same, same goes for HTC M series, and Sony Xperia series. Where Samsung is the one which changed everything fundamentally, by going to glass/ metal from plastic (I prefer the latter anyway) from S5 to S6 and Note 3 to Note 4!

Check your facts next time.

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> You people keep saying about the self cracking issue as if it happens to every other phone while in reality its a really really rare deal
> My Z is a year old now and I haven't faced any such issues with it
> And also if you are talking about self cracking then even Optimus G and Nexus 4 had that problem


Very minor percentage of users have that problem, doesn't count. If Sony sleeps still they will come up with better products than LG and kinds. Xiaomi, OnePlus doesn't even belong in the same league, never will.


----------



## $hadow (Jul 17, 2015)

The dragon trail glass on redmi 2 is basically scratch less.


----------



## McCarroll (Jul 28, 2015)

I think you should think about the features of phone which you will buy not only think about glass.


----------

